# What cell phone service you have?



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

So as you can tell i'm really bored right now lol and i just thought of this so i figures why no lol

I have At&T and I like it alot lol what do u guys have??


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

I have AT&T too. I love the coverage, but hate the prices. lol.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have Alltel....but verizon bought them.... that makes those commercials very awkward, huh?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

We had Midwest Wireless, but Altell bought them out. Now we get crappy service. grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

AT&T The coverage isn't as good as Altell here but the prices are better!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I use Verizon Wireless- it's very good & reliable.  Plus, I love my KRZR!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I have Sprint and I absolutely LOATH it
never get sprint...I get soooooo many dropped calls that it ain't funny


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Verizonnn


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Verizon here too


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Verizon

(LG = Life's Good)

lol


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have verizon, though i'm thinking about calling them up because i have a "dead zone" when i'm out by the horses.

But i do like them.

I didn't know Verizon bought Alltell.. it does make those commercials awkward...


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh I forgot all about Sprint!! LOL I should have added it to the poll lol yeah I like the service I have with At&t ecept when im at the barn I have hardly any service lol! and Im s texting manaice  :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

In a couple of days I will be transferring over to AT&T simply so can get the phone I want :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We had AT&T but couldn't get a signal at home unless you stood outside on one foot with your head against the flag pole. We switched to Sprint and always have good signal.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

i guess it just depends on where u live what service u have better


----------

